
TikTok and 53 other iOS apps still snoop your sensitive clipboard data - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/tiktok-and-53-other-ios-apps-still-snoop-your-sensitive-clipboard-data/
======
julius_set
I mean how big of a deal is this?

UIPasteboard.general.string gives you access to what the user copied. I’m sure
some apps are just trying to provide a better user experience...

Example: they’ve copied a website make it easy for them to share it

~~~
datfrojo
Honestly I think a lot of this is overblown as if apps used the old API to
merely detect whether clipboard data is available it would trigger this.
Although some apps are probably doing bad things with this data - most will
not be

------
tinus_hn
Bitcoin addresses could be up for the taking! However they are just published
on the blockchain for anyone to see!

